# Critique Potential Buy & Suggest More!



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

The first boy isn't the best mover in the world but sure looks pretty great for $500!

I think I like the second horse the best.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If the 2nd two were rounded up and had some collection they look nice


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea #2 has such a cute face and jump! And only $250!!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

The first one if definitely out...he's been adopted. 

There's also this one, in PA. Salinja | New Vocations

The third option is only two years old, so probably younger than what you wanted.

Though the second may be nice.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

The second horse I loveee. Hes pretty decently put together imo.


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello fellow half-hearted horse buyer with a similar budget! (; Honestly, yeah, the second horse you posted is quite nice. A little light on the bone, but she's a thoroughbred. She also seems pretty relaxed and if she was a little more collected she'd move really nicely. I don't like something about the way she moves her hind legs, though. Don't know what it is but yeah. 

The one Roman posted is really nice. I'd go for him, if I was you. Conformation wise, please correct me if i'm wrong, he looks like he's tied in at the knee and also a little bit over at the knee. I can't tell you anything about his hind legs. I would also ask about race injuries as he raced for so long, and that they only want him to go to a low level home.

Edit: second one's a girl oops.


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Actually, after watching Salinja's videos, I don't know, he looks like he's in pain or very fiery.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the mare the best. She's cute and has very nice conformation.

I don't like the gelding Roman posted. Yes, he has more bone than the mare, but his knees scare me. He's severely tied in behind the knee and is VERY over at the knee. I wouldn't expect him to stay sound if you're planning on doing any jumping or heavier work with him. I also agree with falling that there's something up with him in that video. Can't tell if it's attitude or pain, but something is definitely off. I don't like the way he's behind the vertical pretty much all the time unless he's flinging his head about. He also looks to be paddling a bit with that right front. I'd keep looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

What about her?
Talented Tb Mare Hunter/Jumper Eventing Prospect

She's not incredibly attractive in the head, but her temperment seems wonderful. I'm terrible at looking at confo. so let me know what you think.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

First horse - Liam. Stunning boy. I don't like him from the knees down but if he's sound, probably not big deals. A bit long in pastern with tiny feet, knees might be bucked? not sure. Love his hip, topline, neck ties in a titch low but love the shape, the length. Kind, intelligent eye. Seems like the deal of the century if you know what you are doing with OTTB's.
Second horse - I never prefer mares (sorry!!) she has a lanky, less refined look than Liam. Her neck ties in better but shes longer through the back, shorter through the hip. Both of them have pasterns that are too long and feet that are too long.

Third horse - this mare is still just a little girl but she does seem to be the most athletically built of the bunch. Short compact back, tight pasterns, good tie in, strong shoulder, skinny neck but she's a baby. She's got a ton of developing to do so this would not be a short resale project. To me she has a jumpers build.

I still like LIam the best as a horse I would personally want to buy. The third mare might be the most athletic but you've got at least two years before she will show her potential, so if you are looking for a project with profit, eh...unless you think you can sell her for 10K. I think quick six month turnaround, Liam, if he's sound. He's the most handsome, balanced and his eye is so soft and kind, looks like a true gentleman.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> What about her?
> Talented Tb Mare Hunter/Jumper Eventing Prospect
> 
> She's not incredibly attractive in the head, but her temperment seems wonderful. I'm terrible at looking at confo. so let me know what you think.


Not a fan. Pigeon breasted, long skinny neck, shark fun withers, just looks awkward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

ok i replied before i read posts so I now see Liam is adopted (no surprise!  )

Browsing their site, lots of nice potential horses. Wow. If I were in the market I think it would be easy to find a mount here. Lots of these guys look like they would love to be my trail partner, chilling in a western set up. Many of these horses look like they would love to be ridden in a lighter rein and are super sensitive to aids. But I digress...

This guy is one of those. Under saddle, he isn't very smooth, but I think that's rider interference. I like his big bulky build. His legs look solid. In movement photos he appears powerful and uphill Conversationalist | New Vocations

as an aside, isn't it amazing the photos they have of the tbs? from baby on, such hope and promise and then at four years old, out for adoption for less than $300. What a weird industry


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like him, Chopsticks!

I do think his choppiness is rider interference. If you watch the video of him free lunging, he moves a lot more freely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Now, I got word that a horse I was VERY fond of is now for sale, but he'll be turning 10 in the spring. I'm worried he may be past his prime? I rode him as a 4 year old and almost bought him, but someone snatched him up first. He's been sitting in a field basically for the past 6 years so I'm worried he's too late for jumping? Or am I wrong? I have a couple videos of him. The dressage test is when he was 3 going on 4 (I won that class) and the other one is from two years ago when he was visiting my old trainer's barn when he was 8. He's appyxquarter horse and definitely not my usual type, but I really liked him. I might go see him in a couple weeks, but only if it's worth it.

http://youtu.be/7fc-K1nShFg?list=UU3ltOy1kxHmmmBkH6PBM_8g
http://youtu.be/fNx-Hg4fx9A?list=UU3ltOy1kxHmmmBkH6PBM_8g


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

and this guy just became available:

Loyola Flyer | New Vocations

Thoughts?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The brown TB from Nee Vocations is ok. I don't like how high his knees and hocks are. Just something about him looks off.

A 10yo is definitely not too old to start a jumping career, especially if he hasn't been ridden much. Can't tell much about the gelding in the videos other than he moves cute. Any pics of him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I only have old pictures from when I used to ride him..

As a rising 4 year old (I do believe his butt leveled out since then):

































Me riding 8 year old Twitty (he was very out of shape and out of practice)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I do like Twitty. He seems like a very solid boy. Is he a QH or Appendix? His build suggests he is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I do like Twitty. He seems like a very solid boy. Is he a QH or Appendix? His build suggests he is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


His daddy was a QH stallion named Sierpe des Dos Roses and his mom is an appaloosa mare.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone else? opinions? Who's the crowd favorite so far?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

UPDATE

My old trainer is offering me a free lease with this cool dude

"Dapper"
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1426024564_1e8b690e60afd638b8ea8f08e05b3e50
https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net...=b7fdfc8d55f02c6e5122ee53053d788b&oe=5500E569
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1427199604_428ab975f160866bc442f04b9450e6e5

Unraced TB who does 3'6" when in consistent work. Is currently a pasture ornament as she can't use him in lessons and her son who rode him moved out.. I wish I had better pics of him!


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

I like the last horse you posted  would you be OK with leasing?

Edit: why can't he be used in lessons? Too hot for that? If you haven't ridden him before, I'd go and try him out and then decide.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Kyro said:


> I like the last horse you posted  would you be OK with leasing?
> 
> Edit: why can't he be used in lessons? Too hot for that? If you haven't ridden him before, I'd go and try him out and then decide.


I actually used to ride him a lot and liked him. Her lesson crowd is made up of mostly beginners and older riders and while he's a lot fun, he takes a soft hand and experienced seat.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Couple more pics of Dapper from years ago (I only have old pics cause I moved away and don't ride there anymore)


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> Now, I got word that a horse I was VERY fond of is now for sale, but he'll be turning 10 in the spring. I'm worried he may be past his prime? I rode him as a 4 year old and almost bought him, but someone snatched him up first. He's been sitting in a field basically for the past 6 years so I'm worried he's too late for jumping? Or am I wrong? I have a couple videos of him. The dressage test is when he was 3 going on 4 (I won that class) and the other one is from two years ago when he was visiting my old trainer's barn when he was 8. He's appyxquarter horse and definitely not my usual type, but I really liked him. I might go see him in a couple weeks, but only if it's worth it.
> 
> http://youtu.be/7fc-K1nShFg?list=UU3ltOy1kxHmmmBkH6PBM_8g
> http://youtu.be/fNx-Hg4fx9A?list=UU3ltOy1kxHmmmBkH6PBM_8g


I'm trying to get an updated picture of him, as this is from when he was four but can I get a conformation picture on him? I think he's leveled out since then, but other than that?
https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net...=4cc5ec32d5e98bee3b3de377b0825d19&oe=55182C89

How does he look?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The best horse posted here is Conversationalist. Period. 
Conversationalist | New Vocations

The second mare posted has a poor shoulder for jumping.. and it shows in her jumping photos. She will never get her knees any higher than that because her humerus angle from point of shoulder to elbow is low. She also has light bone. 

Bethesda Rose is quite nice but has high knees and hocks. She has potential. 

The others are all compromised one way or another. I cannot tell what is good or bad about Dapper. Seems a bit restricted in front but I cannot tell. 

This one Last is really not good either. Sickle hocked and tied in at that knee. Just a horse and certainly that photo does nothing to enhance the horse. 
https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net...=4cc5ec32d5e98bee3b3de377b0825d19&oe=55182C89

Of all of them Conversationlist is the best of the lot with that 2 year old mare that needs to grow up a good bit being very close second.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse is also very nicely put together:
Chasing Gold | New Vocations

He needs to have longer heels behind and some farrier work. I would also want complete records on his "skin disease" as there is no point in buying a money pit. He is put together well with nice low knees and hocks, a lot of power behind and a good shoulder.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse is also very very nice. She is built uphill and has a decent shouldwer with a decent hind quarter and good muscling behind though her croup is a little steep. Her withers carry far into her back so saddle fit may be an issue. Perhaps a bit wasp waisted but over all this is a nice mare.. looks very workable.

http://www.horseadoption.com/horseprofiles/jaya-roo/


----------

